# Happy Thursday everybody!



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

What does everybody have going on today? I am taking it easy, over did it a little yesterday, so staying in and catching up on laundry. DD is grounded from all electronics til her room is clean so anticipate a bit of drama regarding that lol. Otherwise will be cruising and researching more stuff for my anticipated flock  Hope Y'all have a good one!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Happy Thursday to you as well. Today is a regular work day for me. After work, it depends on what the weather is doing as to what I will be doing. I will definitely be tending to the legless ones some tonight and will probably let the hens out to play in the great wide world if the rain holds off. They sure do love their outside time.

(so do I)


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

work work work. then dinner and work around la casa


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Building a roo coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Every other Thursday is special to me, that's when the hubs comes in for the weekend. Less than six months and he'll be here permanently unless he decides to work part time locally.

I spent my day running around in the city shopping. I still have groceries piled up everywhere but I needed a coffee break first.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

trips in to the city.....booooooooo
a necessary evil


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> trips in to the city.....booooooooo
> a necessary evil


I so agree. Luckily for me, it's a small city. We made the move to here because it offered everything that we needed close enough and I refused to have to drive in Nashville so here we are.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Robin, so glad your Hubby is coming home! Mine has to take business trips that keep him gone for about a week or so. Not too often though. Miss him terribly when he isn't here.  Could not imagine if he was gone long stretches at a time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We've been doing this for over 15 yrs. It might be harder to live full time together again. He took a week off after I nagged him about it. He needed it bad. He's on a job right now that is a nightmare and it's taking it's toll on everybody there. I wouldn't be surprised if they all did another rotation of a week off next month.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> We've been doing this for over 15 yrs. It might be harder to live full time together again. .


My hubby was out of work for about 6 months a couple of years ago. I worried about us getting on each other nerves because we had never both been home all the time like that before. I was pleasantly surprised. When he went back to work I was almost (yes ALMOST lol) sad!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nine months for mine and we did get on each others nerves. But it was more the stress of being out of work than the living together full time. Being so close to retirement age made it seem like he would never find another job. But one company caught wind of his layoff and tracked him down. I mean, really tracked him down making phone calls to employees of the old company to find him.

This company has been aces to work for. They allowed him extended time off when his mother was dying and continued to pay him during that time. I don't know of many that would do that.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Glad that worked out. DH will probably never be able to retire due to starting out here later in life. He is from Africa, and did not start planning for retirement til he moved here 13 years ago. Luckily he loves what he does for a living lol. (he is in IT and can do practically anything with computers) we figure he will "semi-retire" but open a small business out of our home to augment when he is ready


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From what I've seen, many men never fully retire until they're really in to their senior years. Your hubs has the perfect skill with the non stop changes with all things IT. And it's not so heavily physical so if the brain is still soaking up new info it's the perfect home based business. 

My best friend's hubby didn't fully retire until he was 70. My FIL did the same thing.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Pshhhh I'm retiring by 50! Just joking 
but as the saying goes... "if you love what you do, you never work another day of your life"


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So far I've heard several references to fishing. I've heard that before, he'll get bored and then talk about hunting but hunting is seasonal so he'll get bored again. He's always enjoyed what he did so I see him going to work for someone or some company local just to avoid the boredom. 

I've already banned him from mowing the front yard. Things disappear when he's on any of the mowers, like a five foot cherry tree. He's also not allowed to use my brush cutter near anything that can be damaged. The last time he did, he left a bunch of holes in the siding.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

My dad was like that when he retired. Mom accused him many times of committing "Crape Murder" ie over pruning her crape myrtle trees because he was bored lol


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

LOL--too much 'together time' can be as detrimental to a marriage as not enough 'together time'. This is why I'm glad we have acreage, we can each get lost and be 'alone'. Retirement? I don't think we will ever know what that is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

8hensalaying said:


> My dad was like that when he retired. Mom accused him many times of committing "Crape Murder" ie over pruning her crape myrtle trees because he was bored lol


Oh, oh the hubs has talked about trimming our Crapes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

zamora said:


> LOL--too much 'together time' can be as detrimental to a marriage as not enough 'together time'. This is why I'm glad we have acreage, we can each get lost and be 'alone'. Retirement? I don't think we will ever know what that is.


Having acreage doesn't mean a whole lot. We had lots and guess where you could find him most of the time?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

zamora said:


> LOL--too much 'together time' can be as detrimental to a marriage as not enough 'together time'. This is why I'm glad we have acreage, we can each get lost and be 'alone'. Retirement? I don't think we will ever know what that is.


lol. Makes me think of the old saying, "how can I miss you if you don't go away" Your right you need a balance. I have known couples where they were very much in each others back pockets. That would drive me nuts lol


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Having acreage doesn't mean a whole lot. We had lots and guess where you could find him most of the time?


Fishing in the pond? When I need to find my husband, all I have to do is look for the smoke. Dude's a firebug. The local VFD know us by name. Unfortunately there are two other local firebugs in our area. We call the FD and they say "so which one is it, Steve, Timmy or Dave"?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Zamora, you're kidding right? Where you find him is right here under foot with the clicker in his hand. There is a room setup with a flat screen TV, recliners and close to the kitchen. Does he go in there? Not a chance. He has to be out here when I'm trying to work and then complains if I'm hammering on something. Last time he did it I pointed to the TV room and went back to hammering.

I'm the firebug in this house. Although with it being so hot here right now there's no smoke to be seen.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

We are such outside people, it's not even funny. We don't have pay TV because we aren't inside enough to watch any amount. If we CAN be outside, we are! My house is a wreck ALL the time because I can't stand housework. I love being outside and it's even better if I'm building something. When the weather is bad, that's when the housework gets done. I guess the weather here in the Deep South is a good thing, otherwise we'd be running around naked due to lack of laundry being done. 

Actually, it's not all that bad inside but if I have a preference, it's OUT!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know, as we grow up and become responsible adults. cough cough Things change. I'm not crazy about house work either, it's just one of those things that when I'm done I don't really feel like I accomplished anything. But now that I'm that grownup responsible adult, I've found I no longer tolerate excessive heat for long periods of time. Not all that long ago I'd be outside from sunrise until noon working, now I'm doing well to be out there until 9.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

2 things...its no longer Thursday and I have nothing to contribute to this discussion any longer lol 
how about a Tuesday thread and we discuss football, the weather, or world events?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Patriots suck, a storm just passed a couple hours ago, and as far as worldly events go I haven't a clue. Lol


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

The Saints are going to the Superbowl this year, it's raining and steamy outside and looks like 'The Don' may be our next President the way things are going.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

there's NO WAY the Saints are going to the superbowl
my tigers are looking better this year
100*-105* highs, clear and sunny for the nest 10+ days...ugh
and lion is a superior red meat. i prefer it medium rare.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol poor Cecil


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

so its Thursday again. please resume random banter below...


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i had an out of town appointment cancel so wooooooooo
hot dinner AT HOME for this guy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you never get home for a hot meal that's too much work time. I'd hate to see you become dull because you worked too much.

It's nasty out there already this morning so I'll be in the house, finishing the crown molding the hubs installed last time he was home. I also have to chase the danged dog hair again. Of all the things that I hate doing the most, it's running that vacuum cleaner because an hour after getting done I'll see dog hair wafting across the floor yet again.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

robin416 said:


> If you never get home for a hot meal that's too much work time. I'd hate to see you become dull because you worked too much.


well thursdays are usually our one night a week that we don't do ANYTHING but eat a big dinner and be a family. no garden work. no work emails. no reading. just family time. it usually intels swinging or sliding with little rosco, the whole rosco fam riding the 4wheeler around the woods, or playing with the chickens.

i try my best to not schedule anything on thursdays, but sometimes i have no choice. this time it worked out


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like that. Sort of like date night with the family. And it seems someone stepped in to make sure you got that time with them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, my plans for Thursday just changed. I was going to finish caulking and filling the brad holes on the new crown mold. After trashing the living room the caulking part is working fine, what isn't working is the hole filling. My wood filler has gone hard so now I have to pick up a new container. Although maybe I'll see what happens when I hit the holes with a dab of caulk.


----------

